# The Wave



## McNugget801 (Mar 2, 2011)

We finally scored some permits to Coyote Buttes North.  We hiked in via the typical wire pass route and exited out of the lesser traveled notch to complete a full loop.
Extremely high winds 50-60mph+ winds during our day in CBN reeked havoc on our gear... good times  



The Wave by Summit42, on Flickr


----------



## tyler_h (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice shot; maybe boost the blue a little; as its so much smaller in size it can have stronger saturation and still balance with the red of the rocks.

Would like to see this with a cpl - I assume the rocks continue the same below the waterline...


----------



## Forkie (Mar 2, 2011)

I've heard you need permits get to these rocks.  Did you have to wait long to get them?  Awesome photo, I agree with Tyler_h on boosting the blue a smidge, actually.  Other than that, it's fab.


----------



## memento (Mar 2, 2011)

awesome picture!

you have some killer pics on your fliker page too! :thumbup:


----------



## McNugget801 (Mar 2, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> Nice shot; maybe boost the blue a little; as its so much smaller in size it can have stronger saturation and still balance with the red of the rocks.



Thanks for the suggestion.
I actually toned the blue down it but I will bring it back up a notch and see how it feels.



Forkie said:


> I've heard you need permits get to these rocks.   Did you have to wait long to get them?


 
The current lottery system makes it extremely difficult to get access to the wave. Only 20 permits per day are issued for Coyote Buttes North. The drawing for the June lottery was yesterday and you would of had a 1-300 to 1-500 chance on getting a permit.

As a Utah local and a desert rat things like this leave me slightly disgruntled.
Damn tourist


----------



## edwardmendes (Mar 10, 2011)

Good times and a great image.  Nicely balanced and well done!


----------



## daarksun (Mar 10, 2011)

fabulous shot. great colors and lines.


----------



## McNugget801 (Aug 27, 2011)

mistermonday said:


> The photo of "The Wave" at Coyotte Buttes, is probably one of the worst I have seen, and I have seen many.



Its official everyone! 
This is the worst shot of "The Wave" ever, out of the millions of photos of The Wave this is rock bottom. I am extremely proud to accept this honor from you mistermonday!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 27, 2011)

Is this an HDR?


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Aug 27, 2011)

Really nice shot! The colors and lighting are great, and i love the leading lines to the reflection. Your composition and subtle processing are great as well.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Aug 29, 2011)

This image is flawless! Great job ;-).


----------



## spacefuzz (Aug 29, 2011)

McNugget801 said:


> mistermonday said:
> 
> 
> > The photo of "The Wave" at Coyotte Buttes, is probably one of the worst I have seen, and I have seen many.
> ...



Lol well dont worry, Ive had plenty of people say that about my shots too. 

Very nice shot, love this location. Its like a leading lines overload.  I hope one day to be one of the "damn tourists"
Living near the Sierras I run into permit restrictions all the time so I feel your pain.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 29, 2011)

I just love this photo and I really enjoyed looking at the others on Flikr. Anyone who thinks this is a bad effort is showing the ugly green monster of envy. It's amazing!


----------

